# How to find a good tortoise vet (and maybe an excellent one!)



## biochemnerd808 (Jul 28, 2014)

Finding a good veterinarian who is experienced and up-to-date on caring for tortoises (not just turtles) can be very difficult. Since tortoises live for a century or longer, there is a good chance that your tortoise will need to go to the vet at some point, whether for a beak trim, an injury or for an illness, or to be treated for parasites.





In an ideal world, a tortoise keeper already has a relationship with a reliable and knowledgeable reptile vet before the tortoise has even been purchased or adopted. A check-up and a fecal exam (to check for parasites) should be done within the first two weeks of owning the tortoise. This is especially the case if you bought your tortoise from a pet store. If parasites or other problems are discovered by the vet within the initial 14 days, most larger chain stores will actually refund you the cost for the office visit and the parasite treatment.





Whether you are being proactive, or you already find yourself in over your head with a sick or injured tortoise, it is important to ask a few questions of the vet before trusting him or her with your tortoise's health.

First, how should you go about finding an exotics vet?
A good starting place is a list of vets that has been compiled by tortoise keepers on the tortoise forum HERE. This list is sorted by State, as well as by country. If you live close to a State border, you may want to check for clinics on the other side of the State line.
(Please keep in mind that not all of the vets on this list are guaranteed to be awesome.... they are however at the very least _more likely_ to know how to provide healthcare for a tortoise!)




Google can be of help, too. Entering "exotics veterinarian" in a map search near you should provide you with several options.




When you have found a reptile vet who looks promising, give them a call, and *politely *ask them a few questions:

Does this vet clinic have experience with tortoises, specifically? (you can even ask if they have experience with your specific tortoise species, e.g. Russian tortoises)
Is this exotics vet familiar with the different care and dietary requirements of a tortoise in comparison to a turtle?
How long has this vet been practicing? (sometimes a newer vet will actually have more up-to-date knowledge about tortoises!)
How long has this vet been providing healthcare for tortoises?
How many tortoises does this clinic treat each month?
How often does the veterinarian treat reptiles in comparison to dogs and cats?
How often does the exotics vet attend continued education events and conferences pertaining to reptiles and tortoise care?
Is this vet able to trim your tortoises beak, if necessary?
Does this vet perform surgery on tortoises, should this ever become necessary?
Is this vet available in the case of after-hour emergencies? (Not all are - in that case, please also ask for the contact information of an emergency vet who will see a tortoise. It is good to have this information on hand, should it ever become necessary.)
Is this vet able to keep a tortoise overnight should treatment require an extended stay?
If you have a VERY large tortoise, such as a full-grown sulcata or even an aldabra tortoise, you may want to also ask if this vet does house visits. In some cases, transporting a vet is easier than transporting a tortoise...

A few questions should be asked that pertain to the financial aspect of a vet visit:

Is the first exam free? (can't hurt to ask)
How much is the exam fee? (within a town, this can vary greatly from one office to another!)
Does this clinic do fecal exams for parasites in-house or externally?
Are they willing to run a fecal exam without requiring an office visit? You can still bring your tortoise in for the office visit and to get treatment if parasites are found.
Does the veterinarian give a price quote before performing a surgery or another procedure? Will different options be given? Does this vet clinic offer payment options if a high vet fee is incurred?
Armed with the above questions, you should be able to determine whether a vet will be able to help you and your tortoise.

We are lucky to have a wonderful and experienced reptile vet within easy driving distance of our home. Our veterinarian, Dr. Kelly Flaminio at the East Mill Plain VCA, is very knowledgeable, and we loved her care for the reptiles we own or foster.





The above questions don't always guarantee that a vet is awesome. Sometimes, it will take several office visits to find a vet that will meet the needs of you and your tortoise. Many veterinarians are VERY GOOD veterinarians, but just haven't specialized on tortoises. Others might be operating off of out-of-date information.

There are a few *RED FLAGS* that indicate that a reptile vet is NOT a good tortoise vet:


You are told to feed your tortoise 'more animal protein.' (this is based on a confusion over tortoises vs. box turtles)
You are told to add cat food into your tortoise's diet (this is based on 35-year-old, outdated information that results in terribly deformed tortoises)
The vet suggests treatment for parasites with medication other than Safeguard or Panacur (active ingredient fenbendazole). (other worm medications, such as ivermectin, can kill a tortoise!)
You are told not to provide water in the enclosure (this is based on outdated, false information)
You are told to use sand for substrate
The vet claims to be able to tell you how old your tortoise is based on the 'rings' in his shell (tortoises are not trees. The rings are based on seasons of plentiful food and lack of food... which can happen several times throughout a year. The only way to know a tortoise's age is to know it's hatch date or at least hatch year).




Mila frowns on the idea of having her rings counted to tell her age.

CAUTION:
If you live out in the country, it may be necessary to drive several hours to get to a good reptile vet. If the weather is very hot or very cold, be sure to accommodate your tortoise accordingly. A bin with some paper towels or cloth towels works well for a transport container. Never leave your tortoise in the car - you don't want it to die of freezing or heat stroke.
If it is necessary to cross State lines to get to a good reptile vet, please be sure to know the laws pertaining to bringing reptiles across. The last thing you want is for your tortoise to be confiscated, or for you to have to pay a fine.

_The pictures have been posted with permission from Dr. Kelly. I have not received any payment or other incentives to write this blog post. It was purely written to help other tortoise keepers find an excellent reptile vet._


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Really good list of questions!


----------



## Anthony32 (Jul 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info I was wondering questions to ask and what to look for in a Dr. This will help tremendously


----------



## kathyth (Jul 28, 2014)

This is great info!
Thank you


----------



## Kent (Jun 14, 2015)

I got lucky my vet for my English bulldog is also a great tortoise vet


----------



## Carol S (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to post this valuable information.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jun 15, 2015)

Great information. Thatnks


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 15, 2015)

Great information. And if you do have a good vet, please contact one of the moderators so that the vet can be added to the list kept on TFO


----------



## Lisa Shinn (Jul 7, 2015)

I will be sure to pay close attention to what the vet says at my visit......thanks for the info.


----------

